

Ginzametrics (YC S10) SEO API v1.1 with Agency Automation Features - rgrieselhuber
http://ginzametrics.com/ginzametrics-seo-api-v1-1-released.html

======
callmeed
_"You are fortunate enough have programmers in-house but those individuals are
so valuable that you don’t want them spending all of their time building
reporting and monitoring infrastructure for your sites."_

I get this but I don't see it always being true when you look at Ginza's
pricing. The Agency plan is $599 and that only includes 20 sites.

If in-house programmers can build their own tools one-time, it might be
cheaper in the long run than paying $7,200+ a year.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
If only it was a one-time expense! Life would be much simpler for me. :-)

The truth is that, like any app, it requires ongoing maintenance, new
features, monthly server costs, etc. For most of the companies I work with,
they are glad to let someone else focus on building the infrastructure.

------
gscott
I am currently using <https://authoritylabs.com/signup> with the 10 site plan.

Your system has more features (funnel, more keywords) but the price jump for
me at least would be the issue.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
I can appreciate that. I tend to focus on customers that need the higher-end
features but recognize that the pricing isn't going to work for everybody.

------
klbarry
EDIT: ignore this, taken care of. Thanks Ginza staff, lightning fast
response...

~~~
rgrieselhuber
If I recall correctly, your site had a couple of special cases that I thought
I had worked around but if it's still an issue, please contact me at
support@ginzametrics.com.

~~~
klbarry
Yeah, contacting now.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Thanks! I actually already located the problem and am about halfway through
fixing it. :-)

